# upside down photos



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Whenever I take a picture and then try to post it to ie facebook
it always comes out upside down or side ways.....Any suggestions..thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You can rotate it before you post it. The Photos app can do that on your phone.


----------



## MattHogan (Mar 15, 2017)

Normally when you use volume button to take photos, your photos will be upside down. So its better to use camera button or else there are many photo editing apps available for iOS and there is inbuilt app where you can do edit your picture and post in facebook.


----------

